# 01-09-2010



## ferdinand711 (Oct 25, 2006)

January 9, 2010 Michigan City,IN


----------



## ferdinand711 (Oct 25, 2006)

January 8, 2010 Lake County, IN. My Driver took this picture before they cleaned the driveway to show me that they didn't do it. (SMART)


----------



## ferdinand711 (Oct 25, 2006)

I saw this guys salting LOWE"S parking lot, (wow)


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

ferdinand711;966929 said:


> I saw this guys salting LOWE"S parking lot, (wow)


That is priceless! Lowballers,maybe?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats is frikin rediculous! Wonder what Lowes or USM say when he falls off the back of that truck and smacks the pavement.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Lol, I only had to do that once because my salter broke! At least I have one though.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Thats a fancy setup I wonder if they would like to trade??? USM and BFS hiring the best!


----------

